
Manhattan Startup Meeting This Saturday - yaacovtp

======
joshwa
<http://newtech.meetup.com/21/>

<http://www.nextny.org/wiki/show/Events>

we're also in nyc...

~~~
yaacovtp
Thanks, I'll definitely be going to the next meetings.

------
yaacovtp
My partner and I are looking to meet up with other startups and form a regular
meetup in the area. My email is in my profile.

~~~
joshwa
btw you have to put your email in the about section -- the email field isn't
public.

